# Digital Cameras



## CityHunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Im looking into digital cameras, and was looking for opinions. It will be used for hunting,fishing and family.I'm not sure where to start looking, so any advice is appreciated. It's good to have other guys like me confused by the damn digital cameras.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I went to Best Buy on Monday to buy one with the wife & we came home more confused than ever 

I have a new Sony Computer - so I thought a Sony camera would be a natural - it has software & a connection for sony camera on it (computer)

But after we look & talk to two different sales people - we go HUH !!! ???

I don't want to go to one like my Cannon AE1 Program 35 MM - It took such good pics I left it on automatic most of the time ??? But the lenes were nice

Fugi has a nice one & Cannon & Sony Heck even Kodak (who made photography easy & cheap for the masses has a few good ones ???

I guess it comes down to Pixels & battery - But like you I want to take wildlife pics & normal family stuff. So a zoom seems important

I saw on tv there is now a disposable Digital Camera - You should be able to buy alot of disposable cameras for $400 or $500 bucks - I find my self using disposable regular cameras alot & have a CD made at Wallyworld - But being able to do it at home would be Fun & less expensive - if you shoot a bunch of stuff. :huh:

& just like buying a computer the newer better one comes out every year :roll: - I thought by now it would be a easy choice :eyeroll:


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

I just bought one after doing a fair amount of research. Epinions.com has reviews on most models that are written by actual consumers. This helped me quite a bit.

I ended up getting a Sony DSC-P72. I got it new off Ebay. Price was lower than at Best (Worst) Buy and it included an extra 64 mb memory stick, a memory stick reader, and a case. First thing I did was buy another memory stick--tigerdirect.com has 128 mb sticks for $25 after a $20 rebate. I also bought a few extra sets of rechargeable batteries.

I've only used it for about a week but so far I like it. Quite a few bells and whistles that I haven't played with yet like MPEG movies, voice-over recording, and adjustable settings.

One thing I don't like is the Sony photo editing software. I've been using an HP version instead.


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

i bought the cheapest one out there...no i didnt, i won it,thats right...
it is like the lowest megapixel one out there. but i figured im only taken pics for email, o got my other one to make hardcopies of so what the hell.. i think they all do a better job, just depends if ya wanna print.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

I started out with a cheap one too. It was about $10 after rebate from Office Max. It doesn't even have a brand name printed on the camera. It was one of those products that is made in Asia and they don't even bother to use proper English in the instructions-- "Push button to insert image inside of the camera body for much enjoyment". What a joke. I will give it to anyone who wants it. Otherwise, it's going in the trash.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

I have a Sony DSC S85. I really like it a lot. It has Carl Ziess lenses and shoots at 4 megapixels. It runs around $500 at Best Buy but you can get them for $300-350 on Ebay. I stuck with the Sony because I have a Sony digital camcorder and can swap batteries, lenses, and memory between the two. Good luck!


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Sony makes decent stuff, but their memory sticks aren't used by anyone else. The newest SD modules are far more common - e.g., you can use the same sticks for camera and palm pilot - easy to move pictures between the 2.

A good quality lens is a plus. I have a Panasonic with a Leica lens - its fine.

I'd set the price you want to spend first, then find one that looks good to you. Rest assured that there will always be something better and cheaper next week - forget that - "push button, insert picture, much enjoy".

M.


----------



## HuntnLab (Jan 24, 2003)

we have a Canon powershot s45 and luv it! It is 4 mega pixles and has many great features takes great pics to. I also know of 2 other people who have this Dig Cam and they love theirs as well.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

I've also got the canon s45 and it is great! Only drawback is no external power port.(not neccessary if you have a card reader-they are cheap) otherwise downloading a lot of images uses up the battery quicker. Also bought the 256 mg compact flash card which stores over 200 pics.Also if you are into making your own prints you may need a high quality photo edit program to fully benifit from doing your own prints and a good photo quality printer using good photo paper. Bought it for work use it for play!!! but the hunting pics and wildlife pics came out great. looking into getting the waterproof case for the "REAL" hunting trips.

My :2cents:


----------

